# Activar relé con 0.8V



## xabi (Dic 2, 2007)

Buenas tengo ese pequeño problemilla, activar un relé a 0.8 V lo minimo que he encotnrado es que funcionan a 1.5 v, se os ocurre algo? con un transistor o algun modo?
PD: he buscado pero no encuentro anda, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Con 0,8V puedes "Saturar" un transistor NPN de potencia para accionar un rele de 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, 24 V,Etc 

Ayudaria saber si en tu esquema tienes alguna alimentacion mayor voltaje disponible para el relee.


----------



## xabi (Dic 2, 2007)

Si , se me olvido ponerlo perdon!
La salida que tiene que activarlo da 0.8 V y luego los elementos del circutio que activarian el rele van a 12V, tambien tengo otro problemilla y esque la señal de 0.8 V es itermitente pero poniendo un condensador esto quedaria solucionado, no¿?


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

xabi dijo:
			
		

> Si , se me olvido ponerlo perdon!
> La salida que tiene que activarlo da 0.8 V y luego los elementos del circutio que activarian el rele van a 12V, tambien tengo otro problemilla y esque la señal de 0.8 V es itermitente pero poniendo un condensador esto quedaria solucionado, no¿?



Si puede llegar a ser una manera..

PD: Había otro post con un problema similar.. no lo pude encontrar para relacionarlos un poco.. por ahí entre los dos se solucionaban los problemas..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Un comienzo


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 2, 2007)

tube un problema similar hace unos años para que una centralita de telefonos me activara una sirena de 220v los reles convencionales que se venden no ivan,puesto que era de las nuevas digitales y segun la compañia de telefonos era imposible que funcionase con nada...por lo que cogi un TDA7052 ,lo alimente a 5vdc,y puse:
del pin 1 a masa un c de 100n
del pin 2 un c de 6n8
uni los pines 3,4,6,7 y los puse a masa
la eitacion de 0.8 metelos por el pin 2 y masa
la salida estara en los pines5 y 8 con esta salida active un optoacoplador y este exita el rele de 12v y los contactos de este activara lo que tu quieras...(lleva unos 4 años dia y noche funcionando y nunca ha dado problemas...)


----------



## xabi (Dic 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas pero pensaba que iba a ser algo mas facil.
Fogonazo todo ese circuito es para hacer que funcione?
Daniel de circuito sintegrados no tengo mucha idea
Os comento para lo que va a servir, aver si hubiese una mejor solucion: Los 0.8v provienen del vibrador de un movil, y al llamar al movil este deberia alimentar un relé, y tras el funcionamiento de este relé durante varios segundos (eso variaria segun el condensador) se quedaria fijado otro relé a modo d einterruptor, al volver a llamar con una llamada de menos de los sgeundos establecidos el interruptor se "apagaria"
Pense en hacerlo con puertas logicas , pero estas tendrian que ir a 5v y solo tengo 0,8 y otra solucion no se me ocurre, ya que quiero que se necesite hacer una llamada larga para dejarlo funcionando. os subo el circuito que hice en un principio, no se si funcionara correctamente, en teoria si

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5167/circuitork6.jpg
El circulo rojo es el interruptor final y ese fue el primer circuito que diseñe sin saber que solo daba 0.8V pense que daba 3.6 entonces la parte que me falla es la de activar los primeros relés


----------



## xabi (Dic 5, 2007)

Seria posible encender un led con esos 0.8V y poner un optoacoplador¿?¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Cualquier led posee mas que 0,8V de humbral de conduccion


----------



## xabi (Dic 5, 2007)

He probado a encender un led normal de 5mm y se enciende bien, asi que sdeberia funcionar no¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Si encendio no eran 0,8 V

¿ Con que mediste tu los famosos 0,8 V ?


----------



## xabi (Dic 6, 2007)

Con un polimetro, poniendo el motorcillo del vibrador da 0,8v. Poniendo un led no lo he medido pero enciende bien


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 6, 2007)

Seguro que tienes más de 0,8 si te enciende el led, de todas maneras da igual....si un led normal te enciende ,si puedes poner un optoacoplador sin problemas y ademas es una muy buena opcion...


----------



## Kasei (Jun 17, 2009)

teniendo en cuenta que un led es un Diodo emisor de luz, es ovbio que con 0.8 V encenderá, basta con 0.7.. parox.

la primera respuesta q te dieron me parece que es la menos complicada, con esos 0.8 puedes saturar el transistor NPN, y luego meterte con un relay que exista jaja de 12 V o 24 V


----------



## blackpic (Jun 17, 2009)

amigo tambien puedes usar un transistor para activar el relay aqui te dejo algunos circuito....
http://www.siongboon.com/projects/2006-06-19_switch/relay.gif
http://www.winpicprog.co.uk/graphics/relay_example.gif

espero haver ayudado


----------



## Kasei (Jun 17, 2009)

Blackpic, aprobecho el post y pregunto aqui, el NPN que aparece en el gif que subiste, q caracteristicas debe tener? gracias


----------



## blackpic (Jun 17, 2009)

bueno amigo tiene que tener una buena Ganancia, para eso puedes usar un 2N2222 uh otro que sea mas fuerte que este....


----------



## Kasei (Jun 17, 2009)

ahh, ta bien, gracias


----------



## holotopo (Sep 27, 2009)

hola yo tengo un pproblema mayor tengo k activar un rele con un voltage de .5 y sin usar una fuente extra segun tengo entendido puedo usar varios transistores (como 3) para que el rele sea activado con ese voltage pero la netha lo dudo...alguien puede echarme la mano


----------



## tomy (Oct 6, 2009)

hola tengo un problema necesitto diseñar un circuito que me permita activar una carga de de110v (un  foco) con una palmada alguien me puede ayudar les agradesco el que sepa


----------



## vaktria (Oct 21, 2009)

para olotopo  yo pude hacerlo pero use un trnasistor pnp  porqu ese activan con un voltaje muy pequeño  sempre y cuando sea negativo y la fuente la conecte alrevez osea  el negativo a la base y el positivo a al negativo que viene de la fuente de 12v que activan el rele pero el profe me cago  por que si funcionaba chido solo que un sensor entrega voltaje positivo, no negativo asi que sigo teniendo el mismo problema


----------



## holotopo (Oct 23, 2009)

hola ya tengo el circuito a .5 funciona bien jajaj lo pondre en el foro uno de estos dias pero muchas grax en especial a al aficionado que me ayudo mucho.saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

tomy dijo:


> hola tengo un problema necesitto diseñar un circuito que me permita activar una carga de de110v (un  foco) con una palmada alguien me puede ayudar les agradesco el que sepa


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/duda-circuito-luz-prende-apaga-aplauso-22534/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/filtraje-conversion-senal-aplauso-8639/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-encender-apagar-luces-aplauso-4355/

*Cosas que NO hace “El Buscador del Foro”* 

*NO* muerde.
*NO* es toxico.
*NO* contamina.
*NO* afecta la capa de ozono.
*NO* contribuye al calentamiento global.
*NO* afecta a la frecuencia de resonancia atómica de ningún elemento conocido.
*NO* provoca fallos en placas experimentales.
*NO* provoca soldaduras "frias".
*NO* provoca errores de conexión en circuitos electrónicos en proceso de armado
*NO* produce radiaciones de ningún tipo conocido ni desconocido.
*NO* produce adicción.
*NO* posee efectos secundarios.
*NO* provoca impotencia sexual.
*NO* provoca falta de deseo sexual.
*NO* produce celulítis.
*NO* produce varices.
*NO* provoca nauseas o mareos.
*NO* produce dolor de cabeza.
*NO* produce la caida de cabello
*NO* provoca hipertensión.
*NO* hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.
*NO* forma agujeros negros que se “Deglutan” al planeta.

Lo pueden emplear mujeres embarazadas incluso en los primeros meses de gestación o
durante el período de lactancia.
Es totalmente natural y sin agregado de conservantes ni colorantes químicos.

Te garantizo con total seguridad que si empleas el buscador del foro no te ocurrirá nada,
salvo la gran posibilidad de encontrar lo que buscas por tus propios medios y sin estar preguntando.


----------



## sabyn621 (Mar 5, 2010)

xabi dijo:


> Si , se me olvido ponerlo perdon!
> La salida que tiene que activarlo da 0.8 V y luego los elementos del circutio que activarian el rele van a 12V, tambien tengo otro problemilla y esque la señal de 0.8 V es itermitente pero poniendo un condensador esto quedaria solucionado, no¿?



Hola a todos.Soy novato en electronica y necesito un poco de ayuda.Por favor me puede ayudar alguien?Tengo la misma problemita que "xavi"Quiero arrancar el ordenador remotamente con un viejo movil,utilizando la salida del vibrador para activar un rele.El problema es que la señal es intermitente y no se como modificar la siguente esquema para tener una señal continua.Si teneis alguna otra esquema que me puede servir,o como tengo que modificar?
Aqui os dejo la esquema.Muchas gracias
http://www.siongboon.com/projects/2006-06-19_switch/relay.gif


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2010)

sabyn621 dijo:


> Hola a todos.Soy novato en electronica y necesito un poco de ayuda.Por favor me puede ayudar alguien?Tengo la misma problemita que "xavi"Quiero arrancar el ordenador remotamente con un viejo movil,utilizando la salida del vibrador para activar un rele.El problema es que la señal es intermitente y no se como modificar la siguente esquema para tener una señal continua.Si teneis alguna otra esquema que me puede servir,o como tengo que modificar?
> Aqui os dejo la esquema.Muchas gracias
> http://www.siongboon.com/projects/2006-06-19_switch/relay.gif



¿ Leíste *Todo* el post ?

El control a través de un teléfono móvil se trato en el Foro varias veces 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*4)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. *Utiliza el buscador. 
*


----------

